# Desperate for help!



## HydroThunder (Jan 18, 2011)

I have an 8 month old hedgie who has already has some quill loss issues. I have made a post about her before, but things are getting complicated. 

I went to the vet for revolution and have been treating her every two weeks. She is still losing quills behind her ears, and there is still a lot of scratching. She loses some of the fur on her arms too, as well as along the border of the fur and quills. She looks tired, and sick and I am mortified that the worst is coming, 

Her new developments include sores/scabs on her nose. She also licks her nose very frequently which leads me to believe she is sick with something else as well. 

Please if anyone has anything that might help let me know its unbearable to watch my hedgie suffer


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I would PM Alastrina...or go read her thread about Charley...it sounds like similar symptoms to me...

Sorry I can't be of more help. :roll:


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Has your vet tested for Ringworm?


----------



## HydroThunder (Jan 18, 2011)

no are those some common symptoms?


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Ring worm can cause quill lose and balding patches in quills and fur.

Here is a couple of pics of what ringworm looks like on a hedgies face/nose, this is in the healing stage with treatment before hand it is redder and more sore looking. This was my girls who suffered ringworm before she came to me from the breeders.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh, papilion...I SO want to have your baby! 
:shock: 
Did I say that out loud?


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

How many doses of Revolution has she had? Sore and scabs on the face make me think of a staph infection. I would call the vet.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

I was thinking staph infection the more I read the OP. Below are some photos of a staph infection on a hedgehog, this is Phin a boy owned by Wrigley here on HHC.

Phin:


















Another couple pics from Nancy of a different hedgehog:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

MissC said:


> I would PM Alastrina...or go read her thread about Charley...it sounds like similar symptoms to me...


The sores, lots o' scratching, fur loss, and nose licking are symptoms Charley did not have. This would make me seek a second opinion from the vet asap. Charley had more less large pimples, they didn't bleed or release any puss until a quill was lost in the area. And while he had some major quill loss, he really didn't lose any fur.

Pictures might help the more experienced here on the forum identify the condition(s) but when in doubt, vet is best.

*hugs* It's hard to see them sick and not be able to make them all better immediately. Sending positive energy for you and your little girl.

~Katie


----------



## HydroThunder (Jan 18, 2011)

sores on the nose, and now some sores on the missing quill area. 

She also has a little scabby pus like thing on top of her left foot. 

shes loosing more fur and quills, every day things are getting worse. 

She has had 2 doses of revolution the last one will be done this coming teusday.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I would bring her to the vets, if it is something like staph you will want to act quickly. Hope the little one is feeling better soon.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Minus the sores, that sounds like Sylvie. Instead of sores though her entire back was dry skin (looked like excema looks on a human). Unfortunately I can't offer must suggested as Sylvie passed without us figure it out. Best we could figure was she had an underlying immune def problem. She was treated with Revolution to no result. While she was tested and came back negative for any fungus, oral fungal treatment with Sunshine Factor seemed to get the best (temporary) results


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Alastrina said:


> The sores, lots o' scratching, fur loss, and nose licking are symptoms Charley did not have.


Well...I was close...they both have quills, right? 

You need to get her to a vet...bring some fresh poop, too. And a big chunk o' cash. :lol:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

MissC said:


> Alastrina said:
> 
> 
> > The sores, lots o' scratching, fur loss, and nose licking are symptoms Charley did not have.
> ...


 :? I wasn't trying to get onto you, I'm sorry if it came out that way! I was only making sure the OP knew the cases seemed very different to me so not to suppose mites necessarily.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Alastrina said:


> I wasn't trying to get onto you, I'm sorry if it came out that way! I was only making sure the OP knew the cases seemed very different to me so not to suppose mites necessarily.


It wasn't you...I was laughing at myself for completely messing up the symptoms...and remembering stuff that happened only in my head. :? It's a fun way to live but it does get confusing.

I think it's unanimous: The OP needs to get to a vet.


----------



## HydroThunder (Jan 18, 2011)

I already have an appointment for this coming Teusday. 

Do you think I should give her the last Revolution treatment?


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I would wait to see what the vet wants to do. Revolution may irratate the open sores. Good luck.


----------



## HydroThunder (Jan 18, 2011)

so the vet took a fungal culture and started her on antibiotics. Its been about a day and a half and i think the antibiotics have helped a little bit, the sores on the face are gone and i havent found new quills dropped in her bedding. 

There is still lots of scratching, big flakes of dry skin, and irritated areas where she has been losing quills. 

Ill be giving her antibiotics for the next 4 days twice a day.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm glad she seems to be improving on the antibiotics!

Hopefully she feels much better soon with no more scratching or irritation. 

*hedgie hugs*


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

HydroThunder said:


> Ill be giving her antibiotics for the next 4 days twice a day.


What antibiotic is she taking? Five days sounds like an awfully short period of time.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

susanaproenca said:


> What antibiotic is she taking? Five days sounds like an awfully short period of time.


i was thinking the same thing...my guys have always been on 10 day rounds for their various issues.

is there a hedgie version of Zithromax? 

HT - please keep us posted on your little girl & how she is doing.


----------



## HydroThunder (Jan 18, 2011)

there has still been lots of scratching. i have still been finding quills in her bed. they are starting to come off of the quill "hairline" on the head where the skin now is pink. she is still loosing fur as well.

Shes on Clavamox 62.5 Mg. and yes it is for 10 days now that i have checked


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

When will your vet have the result to rule out ringworm? Did you talk to the vet about it being a staph infection? Sometimes antibiotics take a little while to kick in, so I don't know if by now you should already be seeing some improvement or not. Someone more experienced will come in soon. 

Is she eating and drinking water?


----------



## HydroThunder (Jan 18, 2011)

yes and running on the wheel. she itches so much though


----------



## HydroThunder (Jan 18, 2011)

She has a lot of dead skin build up around her quills by her head, and i found a poop that was much darker green and mucousy and now im getting extremely worried.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

The green poop might be because of the antibiotic. how is she doing now? 

Have you talked to your vet about it being ringworm? Or staph infection? 

I'm just bumping it as I don't really know what to do next.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

In looking at fungal infections, I would be wary of using Enilconazole. You can see my post about it here http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=9619&start=20. Again, I can't say for certain if the medication was a contributor, as I have searched & found it's used on European hedgehogs without issue. But our little guys are different.


----------



## HydroThunder (Jan 18, 2011)

I will call the vet tomorrow but I really see no improvement with the antibiotics. I think what might be an issue is she is too hot and the heat is dry, resulting in dry flaky skin which brings on the itching. I can see build up of dry skin so im going to try to get a hold of a humidifier and ill ask the vet what she thinks.


----------

